# Advice: Socializing an adopted adult spoo



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i think folks at pf are getting tired of hearing me say this, but have you had him looked at by a vet? he could have a medical condition. what sometimes seems to happen (and i have no expertise, this is just from what i've read) is that a calmant can be prescribed which then allows you to work with the dog on counter-conditioning, desensitization, etc. i would say a visit with a good veterinary behaviorist to clear up whether or not a medical or clinical condition is at the root of his behavior, to be followed by some solid advice re training methods.

and this guy is lucky to have come to you. because he sounds as though he definitely needs calm and sensible leadership, which you sound very ready to offer.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

The challenge you face with your new spoo is way out of my league, but Debbie Jactobs, CPDT-K.A.,CAP, who happened to be a member here (forgotten her screen name at the moment) specializes in and has a proven track record of helping fearful dogs. I have been so impressed with what I've read and seen of her work. You might turn to her for some guidance. She is extremely generous and responsive with her time.
Process of helping fearful dogs | Fearful Dogs
Fearfuldogs' Blog | Positive help for fearful dogs


----------



## three*please (Jan 24, 2014)

We are taking him in for his first check-up on Saturday. The previous owner provided us with a copy of his vet records. Nothing was noted in regards to any issues...just the general vet visit records.


----------



## three*please (Jan 24, 2014)

You have been so helpful and welcoming. Thank you for the links!


----------



## three*please (Jan 24, 2014)

As a newbie of pf, I thank you for continuing to reiterate the information you provided. Sometimes it is difficult to find an answer or a suggestion when pouring over all these posts. Sometimes a little repetition is good!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I had a foster dog like this. It just took A LOT of time and patience. It took her an entire month to be able to be in the same room as my younger brother. But she eventually got used to him and every other thing that scared her. She got adopted and we told the family (an older retired couple) that it will take her time to get used to them. Well they gave her a week and said nope we don't want her. So she came back and the next week got adopted again and guess what! She instantly fell in love with the entire family, even the children! There was no fearful stage at all. So time, patience, and rewarding courage is my suggestion. Like Patk mentioned, a trip to a Veterinary Behaviorist might be a good idea too. They might be able to prescribe an anti anxiety for him to start off with. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

three*please said:


> You have been so helpful and welcoming. Thank you for the links!


I only wish I COULD actually_ be _of help! When Debbie Jacobs joined PF her screen name was *fearfuldogs*. (My memory suffers from an age-related lag time, but eventually, things come to me!) I hope you'll continue to share Mickey's journey with us. It's bound to help others. And I confess I get quite attached to the forum poodles and long to know the outcomes. Good luck!:clover:


----------



## americangirl (May 30, 2013)

This is so my dog! I got her in September and she still opens up more parts of her personality every day! I will say that I just took her to the vet for an ear infection that I sort of suspected for a couple weeks. From the outside of her ears you can't tell a thing but sure enough she had one. And since she's been treated she's much more outgoing. Makes me wonder if she had it longer than I thought. But it makes me laugh that your poodle gets scared when you leave and re enter because mine does as well! I always say she doesn't understand stairs because watching someone come down stairs totally throws her for a loop! I'll be watching this thread because I'm always looking for tips! Also, I have found some
Good resources but I'm on my phone now and this is too much typing lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

For a dog who missed out on so much experience as a puppy, everything must seem new and unfamiliar, and everything must be potentially dangerous. Debbie Jacobs' blog is brilliant, and really underlines the patience and time needed, but also just how great a difference they can make.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't have personal experience to help you, but would suggest Patricia McConnell's work as another source of useful information. She is a behaviorist and her writing is lovely to boot! Good luck with your new family member.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I think you will be amazed at what a difference a month will make. Just keep giving him treats, treats and more treats and expose him to stuff slowly and never force him. Baby step by baby step, he'll learn that he'll be okay. Teach your sons not to make sudden loud movements so the dog's nerves can settle. You seem to have an excellent home and he'll be so happy there! It just takes some time. Poodles are a sensitive breed and some are more sensitive than others.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi, have you thought of using a thundershirt? I realize it wouldn't solve the problem and maybe it would help a little as you continue to work with him. I know the circumstances are quite differt and my dog felt so much better with her shirt on.My sweet redbone was terrified of thunder and hated car rides. She wanted desperately to go with us and yet the car part was terrible for her. The thundershirt I guess would just be a bandaid in his "healing" process. And if I remember correctly the thundershirt gives you a 60 day trail money back guarantee. I wish you lots of luck and patience. Although it sounds like your new dog is the lucky one finding a family that will work with him.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I didn't think of these until the thundershirt was mentioned. I use rescue remedy for alleviating anxiety during things like thunder storms or even at trials for Peeves. I also have a friend how uses a DAP collar. Both are based on homeopathic/pheromone types of action.


----------

